
Coinbase’s Custody service wants to store Bitcoin for institutional investors - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/16/coinbases-custody-service-wants-to-store-bitcoin-for-institutional-investors/?ncid=rss&utm_source=tctwreshare&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&sr_share=twitter
======
charlesdm
$100k signup fee + 1.2% of AuM per year. And this is for assets you own, not
even a fund.

It's infinitely better than directly investing in a hedge fund charging you
2-20, but it still seems rather expensive in the grand scheme of things.

